# System Tuner Tweaks



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that the OS is very stable, and updates are fewer, I've began playing around with system tweaks (mostly manual edits and by using System Tuner Pro).

Want to ask about others experiences with varios settings and also ask for help demystifing some of the options.

To get started...

Does CM9 use init.d? (Having issues with it working)
Different gov. settings? Pros/cons of On Demand vs Interactive for example.
SD IO Scheduler and cache size?
OOM settings? Really don't know enoughh to play here.
Reccomended (by ST) settings for SysCtl are quite a bit different from CM9 default, but I've yet to do a line by line. Anyone who has played with SysCtl and can comment would be apperciated.

Please note: I am not interested in overclocking (much) or extreme preformance. Rather, I am playing around to help my understanding of the system and, MAYBE, help increase battery life or improve basic userspace interaction speeds.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll post more info as I can confirm my findings (I hate to post about anything I haven't really observed).

My first recommendation is in regards to Governor settings: _*min CPU to 384 *_<<< see http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33210-2nd-cpu-core-stays-offline/

CPU max as you see fit (stock HP is 1.24GHz, 1.51GHz is pretty safe, I'm running 1.78GHz and am still monitoring it. 
My current settings: _on demand - min: 384 - max: 1.78_​I've also set screen off: CPU to 384 & ( WiFi off when not on charger << in CM9 settings)

The governor of conservative, on demand, userspace, powersave, interactive & performance gate the thresholds of how your CPUs throttle up and back based on focus of power savings vs. performance. I'v seen some post that states a few, but I'm looking for definitions of all of these.

I'll post more as I gather more info.


----------

